# New State Record



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Shane LaRue caught a new State Record Tarpon this morning off the Galveston beachfront fishing with his dad, Captain Mike LaRue.
95" and 229 lbs


----------



## capthiball (Aug 16, 2005)

*Whopper Tarpon*

Congratulations, on y'alls catch. Great fish to catch with your son.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Great fish. Mike put in his time and effort. Right place,time and bite.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I want details.  

What gear was used. How long was the fight. How many great jumps.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats!! Awesome Fish!! I second the notion for details! Bait? Lures?


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

Is that 95" to the fork?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*awesome*

Hats off to Mike Larue and his son. It couldn't of happened to a nicer gentleman.

A few weeks back while tarpon fishing I lost my trolling motor prop due to operator error. So I was reduced to drifting ****-pops, when Larue happened by, I told him of my dilemma. He actually had a spare trolling motor prop with him, and was kind of enough to get me back in action.

Congratulations to a awesome catch, and the fact it was his son, and not a client tells me someone was watching over them.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Cavjock97 said:


> Is that 95" to the fork?


No, that was overall length


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than that!!!!


----------

